# Commencal Meta Dämpferschutz



## Tiefenkraft (13. Juli 2012)

Moin moin. Mir ging das so auf die Nerven das der Dämpfer den vollen Dreck abbekommt. Zuerst kam mir die Idee ein Schutzblech wie beim Cube Fritzz usw. zu bauen hatte es auch schon fast fertig. Nur es sieht einfach schei aus. So viel mir wieder die Sache mit den alten Reifenschlauch ein. Hier eine einfache und schnelle Lösung den Dämpfer zu schützen.

Alten Schlauch suchen

Die benötigte Läge raus schneiden

Den Schlauch von einer Seite bis ungefähr zur Hälfte aufschneiden 

Schlauch auf den Dämpfer ziehen mit der nicht geschnittenen Seite zuerst

Nun die beiden Enden zusammen ziehen so dass die Kolbenstange zum Ende umschlossen wird

Nun noch Stück für Stück unter die beiden Hälften den Flickkleber bringen bis zum Ende und fertig

Ihr Fragt euch warum ich mir kein Dämpferschutz gekauft habe? Finde die es zukaufen gibt irgend wie nicht so gut die rutschen meist mit der Zeit ihn und her. Und immer nur kaufen und fertig ist ja auch Langweilig 
Bevor nun glich wieder die ersten sich zerreißen über meine Schreibweise. Bin Legastheniker versuche so gut ich kann zu schreiben.


----------



## capcom (18. Juli 2012)

Finde ich gut.. probiere ich aus! Habe zwar den offiziellen Neoprenschutz für den Dämpfer gerade bestellt. Aber selbermachen finde ich auch reizvoll.

Mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (20. Juli 2012)

nette idee, finde aber einen haken hat´s:

da du bewegung im dämpfer hast und immer luft unterm schlauch, gibts dort kompression und unterdruck beim ausfedern.
irgendwie muß die luft ja rein, und da bleiben nur die enden vom schlauch über!
alles was da an dreck draufliegt, wird direkt mit eingezogen und anschließend zwischen gummi und metall richtig schön gerieben.

habe vergleichbares schon vor jahren an meinem mx-bike an der gabel versucht und bin letzten ende bei einem halblangen neoprenschlauch hängen geblieben, der eigentlich nur wie ein 2ter abstreifer funktioniert.
und auch den muß ich zwischendrin immer wieder reinigen.

das nur mal als anregung, bevor´s dir den dämpfer zerreibt

cu ole


----------

